# If you could have any custom, what brand would it be?



## kevdes93 (Mar 21, 2012)

id personally choose daemoness. Mishas lagoon burst blows my mind every time i see it... anyone else?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 21, 2012)

Ibanez, Fender or ViK. 

I love Ibanez, as they generally feel just right for me. Nice necks, nice balance, and while they're simple they look awesome. Plus they have such a wide range of shapes and styles.

Fenders are cool too, I love how some strats and teles feel. Really solid, great tone, you can see why they're so popular. I would love a custom 7 string strat.

I had the opportunity to play a Duality 7 string, and it was amazing. I'd love one.


----------



## Tjore (Mar 21, 2012)

I think my own Ibanez LACS would make my life complete.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Mar 21, 2012)

Strandberg for sure...


----------



## Jake (Mar 21, 2012)

an LACS or two wouldnt hurt haha other than that probably vik or ESP


----------



## Zado (Mar 21, 2012)

Schecter for strats

Manne,Mayones,Rash,GnG,siggi braun,vik for the rest


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 21, 2012)

Dean, because of that one guy with the 7 string gold striped Razorback V.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Mar 21, 2012)

It probably goes without saying but..... B.C. Rich. Id love to have a custom Mockingbird ST


----------



## cardinal (Mar 21, 2012)

Fender Masterbuilt 7 string strat, for me.


----------



## Miek (Mar 21, 2012)

As it has been for like the last 7 years, I just want a standard Blackmachine B2.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ibanez Custom Shop. Some specs I'd want:
-Alder or Basswood body
-Mahogany neck
-Figured maple top (probably quilt)
-Natural Binding
-Non-locking floating trem with a graphtech nut and locking tuners. Probably a Wilkinson.
-Ebony Fretboard
-REVERSE HEADSTOCK
-SOME COLOR BESIDES BLACK OR WHITE


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 21, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> Strandberg for sure...



^^^^

I'm a Headless freak!!!! One day I'll get one, probably 7, or 8 cause I allready own 6 string headless guitars.

EDIT: I think I would prefer a Toone though.


----------



## espman (Mar 21, 2012)

Vik (fanned Duality 8), Oni (something with the e-scale), or Strandberg (fanned 8)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 21, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> Strandberg for sure...



Oh dude how could I forget them! I'd be all over a Strandberg.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 21, 2012)

Ibanez Lacs or Blackmachine custom made to my specs.... purely cause it aint gonna happen!

But probably Strandberg


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 21, 2012)

ESP, would love me a custom horizon with BKP's


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 21, 2012)

do they have to able to make customs to do this? if not...
27" scale flaxwood 7 string with BKP aftermaths other than that a daemoness because of his insane inlay work


----------



## Diggy (Mar 21, 2012)

Fender Strat 7.. or ESP Strat 7


----------



## thrsher (Mar 21, 2012)

schecter for sure and hopefully one day.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 21, 2012)

Jackson


----------



## matt397 (Mar 21, 2012)

Easy, Daemoness. Specs...
Basswood body
Cimerian body type 
Burl Mahogany top or Flamed Maple
Satin finish for the Burl or Dark Burst for the Flamed Maple
Natural Binding
Bolt on neck
Schaller Hans bridge

Or A KxK with similar specs.....


----------



## otisct20 (Mar 21, 2012)

Daemoness for sure. Dylans' work is absolutely amazing!


----------



## jl-austin (Mar 21, 2012)

That is easy. A custom Ibanez 540PII, fixed bridge, H/S configuration, and while I am dreaming I would want 3, white, road flare red, and flat black (that should cover my drastic moods swings ).


----------



## JStraitiff (Mar 21, 2012)

Schecter. Without a question. Carved top avengers in a whole assortment of colors.


----------



## Just A Box (Mar 21, 2012)

Blackmachine....


----------



## technomancer (Mar 21, 2012)

KxK (duh), Strandberg, Thorn, Artinger, Hartung, Myka, Forshage, Vik


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 21, 2012)

Ibanez of course. 

Though ESP would come a close second.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Mar 21, 2012)

Probably a Mayones ... maybe a super custom Ibanez? Hm... KxK potentially. 

Yup!


----------



## Jason_Clement (Mar 21, 2012)

Or maybe commission a 7 string from Alumisonic, just to see what it would sound like! Hehehe. They only seem to have 6 strings, though.

However, Steven Wilson plays one, so that's good enough for me!


----------



## jazz_munkyy (Mar 21, 2012)

a schecter, i love how they feel, i would love a schecter with a lbanez saber shape body, 8 strings and 30 scale


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2012)

Alembic.


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 21, 2012)

At the moment a Klein headless or a myka.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 21, 2012)

Ibanez LACS and a Daemoness


----------



## Rap Hat (Mar 21, 2012)

An Oakland Axe Factory custom. So pretty much what I'm already getting


----------



## MikeH (Mar 21, 2012)

Ibanez or BRJ.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 21, 2012)

In 12 months I'll have my custom Daemoness, going to start looking at Invictus and Jaden Rose in the mean time. I would love a VIK or Blackmachine custom but I don't think i could drop that kind of money on a custom guitar.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 21, 2012)

Ibanez


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 21, 2012)

Daemoness, Bernie Rico JR, or Caparison


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 21, 2012)

That's a tough one...
First thing that comes to mind is Gibson. I've always wanted a custom SG, white with gold hardware, seven strings, Floyd Rose bridge, HHH pickups. Damn that'd be awesome.

But then there's Strandberg and Daemoness...


----------



## Jakke (Mar 21, 2012)

I like RAN... But I'd also be all over a B.C or an ESP custom

A G&L would be nice too


----------



## broj15 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd probably go for a RAN crusher. Judging by the dimmensions of thier neck and it's profile it looks like i could jive with it, thier headstocks are nice looking, and i can spec one out exactly how i want and it will still be relatively affordable as far as customs are concerned. 
Here's the specs:
7 string
27" scale (maybe 26.5")
control layout would be 2 volume and 3 way toggle (relocate toggle to similar position of an ibby rgd)
Maple neck
ss jumbo frets
ebony fretboard
Swamp ash body
routed for passive pickups
hipshot hardtail bridge
and if possible i would love to get a finish similar to Alex Wade's (White Chapel) custom esp tele as seen here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/167591-ngd-esp-custom-shop-tele-7-a.html

A custom RGD with a hipshot and 2 volume/ 3 way toggle from ibanez would be really nice as well. Mystic dream finish and offset dot inlays would put it over the top for sure


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 21, 2012)

If price and wait time weren't factors, an extremely custumized B.C. Rich Bich.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 21, 2012)

Jackson or Caparison.


----------



## Whitestrat (Mar 21, 2012)

Any custom? Which custom should I go for that isn't already available? EBMM. Nuff said.

I want a customised JPX7.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 21, 2012)

What would your customs BE?


----------



## Remission (Mar 22, 2012)

LACS 7 String Xiphos

Mahogany body, Flamed Maple Cap (cuts off right where the bevels end on the side of the body), 26.5 in scale, ebony fretboard (lol), no inlays, charcoal burst on front and back.


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Mar 22, 2012)

^ THAT sounds awesome bro


----------



## Vinchester (Mar 22, 2012)

Jackson Randy Rhoads... mahogany neck through with Schaller-Hannes bridge! I wonder what it'd sound like!


----------



## Mordecai (Mar 22, 2012)

i am digging the blackat stuff lately but i'd want mine with a green FMT. 

outside of that id want 27" scale. 

Crunch lab in the bridge.

no neck pup since i dont ever use one anyway. 

hipshot bridge. 

one volume knob. 

and i guess a hip-shot bridge would be nice.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 22, 2012)

The Caparison would be a dellinger 7 in PRS emerald green.


----------



## littledoc (Mar 22, 2012)

Gimme a Vik with an Ibanez Edge Zero 7 in the bridge, and you'd have my dream guitar.


----------



## Moltar (Mar 22, 2012)

BC Rich.


----------



## Necris (Mar 22, 2012)

Roscoe 
Specifically an LG 6-string 





2nd choice would be an Alembic Orion


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 22, 2012)

Rick Toon's crazy shape with a few mods. Some BKP in H-S Configuration. And, shit, if this is a dream, Vigier's 90-10 system!


----------



## Syriel (Mar 22, 2012)

A Strandberg EGS,

Covered with carbon fiber by Oni,

With a Toone aluminium neck core,

And inlayed by Daemoness,

Built using the best wood choice Vik could offer.

Yeah, basically im dreaming of a cross luthier built custom.


----------



## SamSam (Mar 22, 2012)

This:







Oh wait...


----------



## Rook (Mar 22, 2012)

If I had to pick one, definitely strandberg, but I suffer from severe GAS and thankfully don't have to pick one


----------



## Fiction (Mar 22, 2012)

@SamSam

Holy shiiiiiii.. is there a build thread for that?


----------



## SamSam (Mar 22, 2012)

There's a load of photos in the Daemoness Cimmerian builds thread. (Same thread as Misha's)

Waiting for the boss to come back from University next week to get photos for the NGD (only four months late so far...)


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 22, 2012)

Since I'm already waiting for my ViK and a Daemoness customs and I'm planning on ordering a KxK, all I really want is then to get done sooner!

But I would probably crap myself if I had to opportunity to spec my own Caparison, since I've been madly in love with them since 2006, when I got my first Dellinger.


----------



## Nonservium (Mar 22, 2012)

Definitely a Daemoness.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 22, 2012)

Whatever the last one is I just looked at... F'ing GAS.


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 22, 2012)

or maybe just a carvin...

with a quilted walnut body...

gold hardware...

mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Mar 22, 2012)

Since this is a theoretical question I'll take a little liberty. You might like this. If I could have any custom guitar, Lundgren Making a 'Drago 8' or a BareKnuckle 'Cold War' 8. (Cold for sweat/ War for pig). For those that question, I know they don't make guitars. I was thinking last night, wouldn't it be cool if they did though?

I would always prefer an Ibanez with pickups worthy of the name Ibanez, from Ibanez.


----------



## Cyntex (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd probably go for an Ibanez S kind of thing.


----------



## musicaldeath (Mar 22, 2012)

Probably a PRS SC Custom of some sort in Black Gold or Blue Burst.
Wide-Thin Rosewood Neck
22 Jumbo Frets
PRS Trem with Piezo system.

So basically a tremonti with Piezo and RW neck. Oh and the big modern eagle headstock inlay. I have always loved the look of that.


----------



## purpledc (Mar 22, 2012)

well im a carvin fanboy of the highest order. So if they would make ultra customs id have them build me a reverse 7 string ultra V. But from a boutique smaller company I would either go with a McNaught or daemoness. Its hard for me to say really as the only handmade ive owned were warriors and they let me down BIG TIME. So im a little weary of "handmade" guitars. The reason I like the daemoness guitars is the fact that the guy seems to put a little bit of evil in every design and he doesnt seem to have limitations. I also like the look of a set neck guitar that appears to be a bolt on at first glance.


----------



## SamSam (Mar 22, 2012)

On a more serious note I would like a strandberg 7 or 8 ( on list) and either a daemoness or invictus 8. Right now my focus however is on the OAF 8 I'll be receiving.


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I have a top five I cannot decide from...

1. ESP
2. Jackson 
3. Mcnaught 
4. Suhr 
5. Thorn


----------



## gunch (Mar 22, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Well I have a top five I cannot decide from...
> 
> 1. ESP
> 2. Jackson
> ...



Minus Mcnaught (don't know him) I came to say any of these 4, Suhr and Thorn at the top.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Mar 22, 2012)

A custom Fender Baritone Telecaster


----------



## Andrew11 (Mar 22, 2012)

Blackmachine B7, mostly because I'm just dying to find out what all the hype is about.

Second and more realistic a Custom Shop Jackson Soloist 7 string with bloody sharkfin inlays.


----------



## Rojne (Mar 22, 2012)

Fender, ESP or Caparison..

A Telecaster from each of them would be nice!


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 22, 2012)

Tom Anderson Pro Am in bowling ball grey - HSS pickups - i actually ordered this and had to cancel years ago....

BC Rich Ignitor


----------



## svart (Mar 22, 2012)

Definately Jackson!


----------



## Rev2010 (Mar 22, 2012)

Jackson, which is why I ordered one and probably have up to 18 months wait. That or BC Rich, but BC customs are even more insanely expensive and don't look as astonishing.


Rev.


----------



## MJMinky (Mar 22, 2012)

Ibanez LACS RG7 or RGA7

specs:
Alder body in turquoise colour
Maple neck w/ maple fretboard and black offset dots + REVERSE headstock matching w/ the body, and w/ a black Ibanez logo.
Black hardware
25,5 scale, 24 frets
OFR7
Dimarzio D-sonic 7 (b) and PAF7 (n)
Volume, killswitch (in the place of the tone control), 3 way toogle switch where RGD has it
And black binding all around (except the back of the body)
Grover locking tuners


But I also would love to have one from ESP or Jackson. When I had the opportunity to play LTD Viper 7 I was very content with the way the neck feels, I hated the EMGs, though.
I hadn't had an opportunity to play any Jackson 6 (without even mentioning 7) yet, but I love their Soloist body


----------



## Asrial (Mar 22, 2012)

For a superstrat: Daemoness
For a metal LP: Gibson(!)
For a metal LP-a-like: Ibanez (IC-model with LP'ish specs)
For an explorer: Jackson

My ultimate custom just has to be an Iceman with LP'ish specs, 22 frets, ebony fingerboard, mahogany body and a maple/bubinga 5P neckthrough construction. Oh, and a switch to swap between passive circuitry and a SD blackout preamp.
More specs; 2 killswitches (one momentary, one on-off), Lundgren pickups, purple satin finish with a golden "A" custom graphics, golden pickup cover and hardware, recessed TOM string-through, and a purdy gurdy powdered bronze offset dot inlay with something written in latin on the 9th to 15th fret.
Scale length? Fuck, give me a sixer with 24.75" and a seven with 26.5"
That would be so badass.

Specs revisited:
LACS IC-Asrial
Iceman bodyshape
Neck through construction
9-piece maple/ebony/bubinga/ebony/purpleheart/ebony/bubinga/ebony/maple (ebony is a laminate)
Mahogany wings

Flat, slightly bevelled top shape
Aged cream binding
2" body thickness
Solid flat purple satin finish on front and sides, see-thru back and neck
Front-routed pickup and control cavity; Rear routed 18V battery cavity

Ebony fretboard
22 frets
24.75" scale length (26.5" for seven)
12" fretboard radius
Extra jumbo frets
Aged cream binding
Bronze powder offset dot inlay with "Crusaders" symbol at 10th-14th fret (reference which needs an update (NOT MY ORIGINAL WORK)) and "Asrial" at the 22nd fret and down
Graphtech TUSQ XL black nut
EBMM-style 4-2 headstock (5-2 for seven)

BKP Miracle man (B) and unpotted Mule (N) pickups (Lundgren for seven)
Gold pickup covers
Recessed TOM-bridge in gold
3-way pickup switch (bridge-both-neck)
Coil tap switch that disables the lower coil of both pickups
Two volume pots, one standard and one SD blackout preamped
Toggle switch to choose between the two
Momentary killswitch + toggle-style killswitch
Wooden control knobs painted see-through purple with golden MOP top
Purple stained ash pickguard (heavy grains), held down with magnets
1/4" jack output on the side, rear-routed


----------



## Daken1134 (Mar 22, 2012)

Huf


----------



## Daken1134 (Mar 22, 2012)

pretty sure i cant actually put any more than that haha but im sure you know what i mean


----------



## Philligan (Mar 22, 2012)

Decibel AMX  or a Strandberg.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Mar 22, 2012)

Ibanez (My dream RGD)
Fender (A Real American 7 String Strat would rape!)

I think, if I really had the money I'd get either
a 7 string model of this Artinger Guitar






or most certainly a Vik's


----------



## mishabasi (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd kill for a Suhr


----------



## IronGoliath (Mar 22, 2012)

Daemoness or ESP.

Ebony fretboard, trans black on quilted maple top. 7 Strings of death. Probsy either dimarzio d-activators or bareknuckle aftermaths. In blood red of course. With white binding. No god damn floyd rose. And perhaps a reverse headstock. 
That would be beautiful to me.


----------



## Koop (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll have to go with Vik. They look unbelievable...


----------



## Alpenglow (Mar 22, 2012)

ViK, Daemoness, Strandberg or Blackmachine.

If I had to pick, probably Blackmachine or Daemoness.


----------



## Chalupacabra (Mar 22, 2012)

ESP or strictly 7. 
27"
Reverse headstock
Horizon body style
Neck through
Maple neck
Mahagony wings
Black hardware
Locking tuners
Tone pros fixed bridge
Bkp aftermath in bridge
Bkp aftermath in middle
Tobacco sunburst finish
Finished neck
Ebony fingerboard w/ no markers


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 23, 2012)

Amfisound - Done
Gibson. Nothing fancy, an explorer with some personal stuff.


----------



## Dan Halen (Mar 23, 2012)

Id say either:
Vik- Duality
Daemoness -Atlantean
StrandBerg*

But in reality i want a 7 string trans white Quilt or birdseye maple Warmoth Musiclander (fender swinger) with a maple board and maple headstock.

any of these would tickle my fancy quite nicely


----------



## Miek (Mar 23, 2012)

Philligan said:


> Decibel AMX  or a Strandberg.



How could I have forgotten about Decibels?! I'd love a Javelin.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Unrealistic: Ibanez 8 String, black stained Ash, rosewood neck w/ purpleheart fillets

Realistic: Carvib DC800, black flamed maple top, ash, maple/walnut neck. yadda yadda


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 23, 2012)

BC Rich Handmade, fo' sho'.

BC Rich Speed V in Ferrari red, Beast headstock, black binding all around, single Blackouts Neck, Kahler 2315 trem, black hardware and carbon fibre control plates and truss rod cover

OR

BC Rich Virgin in 'Pennzoil' yellow, Widow headstock, black binding all around, single in neck and humbucker in bridge, string-thru/TOM and chrome hardware

You can tell that I dream a LOT!


----------



## hairychris (Mar 23, 2012)

I'd like to try a Daemoness to see what they play like, ditto Vik, ditto Bernie Rico Jr. Am interested in Jaden Rose, but am picking up a non-custom Series 2 7 tomorrow so will have more of an idea what they're like. Can't say "do want" as I don't know what I'd be getting myself into.

Another Blackmachine would be nice but that ain't going to happen. Can't justify it. 

And to go silly, a PRS Private Stock Cu24 7, unfinished rosewood neck, hardtail, 25.5 scale, BKPs (although not sure which ones, medium output A5 as that would sound good through my rig).

If I was US based I could spec out a shit-hot Carvin for reasonable cash, definitely an affordable way for high quality semi-customs. They have access to some epic woods, too.

Support small builders, fwiw.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 23, 2012)

I'd get a Rash. 















They don't have a custom shop, but they do custom one-offs for their artists.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ed Roman or Devries... Very Hard Choice.. 

So I'll just say Ibanez LACS..


----------



## jdecaire (Mar 23, 2012)

definitely Blackmachine for me...although a Vik or Daemoness would be amazing as well


----------



## Lagtastic (Mar 23, 2012)

Mayones and BRJ are next on my list. However, I would never turn down a nice LACS or Jackson CS SL2.

How about Languedoc? Nicest semi hollowbody I've every played.


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 23, 2012)

Ibanez RGD7 (25.5" though), Blackmachine B7 or EBMM JP7 
Specs:
Walnut body
Highly figured Koa top
5 piece Maple/Mahogany neck
Rosewood fretboard
Ibby trem (tremol-no'd)/Schaller Hannes/JP trem (Tremol-no'd)
DiMarzio Crunchlab/Liquifire


----------



## Thyrif (Mar 23, 2012)

I'd probably get a PRS Private Stock 7, or get the guys from Rikkers to make me one, they're pretty rad!


----------



## MrPfloyd (Mar 23, 2012)

gonna be unpopular here but im gonna say gibson


----------



## Aevolve (Mar 24, 2012)

Tie between Daemoness, Blackmachine, and ViK.
Any single one of these guitars would make me floweth over.


----------



## Dunloper (Mar 24, 2012)

A seven string by the Illustrated Luthier. Sadly I don't know if this guy even builds guitars anymore


----------



## mhickman2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hmm....full on custom, I'm going PRS! The sevens they've done are just wow. Blackmachine would be a close second.


----------



## Blackheim (Mar 24, 2012)

Daemoness without any doubt!! Dylan's work just got better and better on every build and his inlay(ing) skills are awesome! Vik is also a great choice!


----------



## bob123 (Mar 24, 2012)

easy.

Boutique Chic: Warrior Guitar « Guitar Aficionado


dare to dream


----------



## larry (Mar 24, 2012)

well, since we're technically daydreaming here..
i'd love to get unrestricted, FULL, access to the ibanez LACS. 
the type of access that basically forces them to build
whatever i ask for.

i like the RGA body and ofcourse the universe neck, but
screw incorporating similar specs into a custom build.
why not just have the real thing, built exactly the way
you want it??? i'd likely end up with a pretty rediculous
RGA8, and maybe 3 backups.


----------



## Churchie777 (Mar 24, 2012)

Gotta agree id go nuts in the LACS if we're dreaming here but at the end of the day id just be ripping Dino off call it a Dino inspired 8 lol


----------



## fps (Mar 24, 2012)

Difficult to say, I've just never played any of these exclusive luthier brands! Looks-wise, Daemoness, definitely.


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 24, 2012)

Probably a Ran Thor but with a bigger body because it might just be me but it looks kind of small probably with some kind of Jörmungandr inlay for a 7 and probably a Mjolnir inlay for a 6 and then a random star 6 and 7 with little Mjonlir inlays instead of dots, not sure about the finish on them, but some kind of crazy wood.


----------



## ExousRulez (Mar 24, 2012)

Carvin for sure, although only if they would use a different bridge then what they have stock anyone with a carvin with a different bridge?


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Mar 24, 2012)

It be a Ken Lawrence Explorer for me. 6 or 7 string. Favorite guitars ever. 

-AJH


----------



## KiD Cudi (Mar 24, 2012)

Blackmachine for God's sake.


----------



## iron blast (Mar 25, 2012)

Vik for guitar and Warwick for bass.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Mar 25, 2012)

something that could be possible would be a Rico Jr.
something that would be not as possible unless I had a endorsement would be a Ibanez.


----------



## MacTown09 (Mar 25, 2012)

PRS for sure.

I am surprised you people aren't using your imaginations more!

A PRS 8 string and 7 string would be freakin tight. Especially after seeing that recent thread about that refinished 6 stringer...


----------



## kruneh (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, that PRS is very cool, sweet colour scheme.

I would say a Blackmachine.
I´m fortunate to have a couple of very nice customs in the works, but the Holy Grail is a B model for sure.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 25, 2012)

In order;

Oni.
Oni.
Oni.
Oni.
Oni.
Daemoness.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 25, 2012)

And on that note - how the hell is it that nobody else has mentioned Dan's work...

I question all of your respective tastes


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 25, 2012)

Several PRS 7's with various scale lengths from 26.5" to 30", and maybe some with fanned frets.


----------



## jarnozz (Mar 25, 2012)

maybe a ran, KxK, Blackmachine, ibanez LACS. ugh, small change it will ever happen xD


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 25, 2012)

Another Moser, that's for sure... Have my $100 down on one but it'll take a decade before I have the cash and all, haha.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 25, 2012)

technomancer said:


> KxK (duh), Strandberg, Thorn, Artinger, Hartung, Myka, Forshage, Vik



Crap as somebody pointed out I forgot Oni 

So revised list

KxK (duh), Strandberg, Thorn, Artinger, Hartung, Myka, Forshage, Vik, Oni

I'm hoping that some things in the works come through this year and I'll be able to start working through that list


----------



## s_k_mullins (Mar 25, 2012)

PRS or ESP


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 25, 2012)

Already ordered: BRJ Slant Top 7, Daemoness Custom 7 (which is extremely high spec).

Any Blackmachine but primarily a B2; Vik, Mayones, and another Daemoness. Those are the likely ones, but since we are all dreaming here I'll add a couple more awesome custom brands: Jaden Rose, Strictly 7, KxK, and the awesomely cool Decibel. If I ever got a PRS bug again, I'd hit up the late Ed Roman's Custom Shop for a Quicksilver- I learned lots about tone woods from visiting his shop. For Tele's, I'd go with Tomkins.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 25, 2012)

If we're talking sevens here, a 27-fret Moser Bastard V 7 would be ace.

I think, though, that it'd be a Ran for me. A pearl white, neck-thru 7-string Iceman shape with a 24-fret, 26.5" scale ebony board, Hipshot fixed bridge and DiMarzios (maybe an X2N 7 and a Tone Zone 7) would suit me just fine...

6-strings-wise, however... it'd be another Ran, this time based on the old Ibanez Artfield shape:







That, with a Hipshot fixed bridge and zebra Seymour Duncans (Distortion/Hot Rail, probably). Also, I'd go for a mahogany body and just have a thin slice of bubinga for the top. And it'd be neck through, with a Washburn-style extended cutaway like on the N4. And have an ESP cockstock. 
And yes, 30 frets too.  
If I were feeling flush, I'd have a 7-string made the same way too. And a fretless one with a metal fingerboard 


Although with that being said, for 6 strings, I'd find it hard to resist a Gibson Flying V built to my specs... basically, it'd be exactly like my Faded V but it'd have 24 frets and locking tuners. And a kill-switch. And contouring around the neck heel for the best possible fret access. Then another one with P-90s and a fat 50s-style neck profile. Oh wow, I think I just had an accident in my trousers.


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 25, 2012)

Actually, yeah, I would get two Ibanez LACS: An RGD7 and an RGA7

RGD specs:
Walnut body
Highly figured Koa top
5 piece Maple/Mahogany neck
Rosewood fretboard
Dimarzio Crunchlab/liquifire
Edge zero bridge
25.5"
Bolt-on AANJ

RGA specs same as RGD except:
Mahogany body
Flamed Maple top (Natural finish)

I hate you for making this thread and raising my GAS to unreachable levels.


----------



## Relinquish69 (Mar 25, 2012)

a blackmachine would be sweet.


----------



## -42- (Mar 25, 2012)

One of those Parker acoustics, so I could sell it and buy ten other guitars.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 25, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Several PRS 7's with various scale lengths from 26.5" to 30", and maybe some with fanned frets.



I forgot to mention that some of these would have 22 frets and some would have 24 frets.


----------



## Ice4600 (Mar 25, 2012)

Company: EBMM
Model: JP6/JP7 BFR
Body Wood: Alder w/ Mahogany toneblock
Body Finish: Satin purple flame w/ black burst
Neck Wood: Rosewood w/Ebony board
Neck Finish: Tung Oil
Inlays: MOP offset dots
Electronics: CL/LF set with Piezo


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Mar 25, 2012)

A 7 string version of the Artinger Koa Supreme. Perfection at its finest. 

Also a highly unreachable goal, but I can dream, can't I?


----------



## ExousRulez (Mar 25, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Several PRS 7's with various scale lengths from 26.5" to 30", and maybe some with fanned frets.


Wouldn't that cost like 15,000 at the least?


----------



## BradleyWilloughby (Mar 25, 2012)

Definitely ESP. Once I figure out what exactly I want.


----------



## Sora01 (Mar 26, 2012)

Suprised at how little people have said KxK 

Another KxK. Or one of those Bowes guitars. Look amazing.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Mar 26, 2012)

I would go for Ibanez. 

Seeing how awesome the quality of their prestige series, and the more high end guitars is (for example the K-7 i own and totally love)


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 26, 2012)

esp would be awsome!!!


----------



## ras1988 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have two BRJs coming in and a Blackmachine inspired build from Blackwater guitars with a few unique touches that is coming up. That would really only leave 1 thing I would still want, as a headless guitar nut/steinberger fan I would say a 7 string .Strandberg* would be the way to go, the price and waitlist time are making me balk a little bit though. I don't feel like I really need another "me" guitar or the really advanced and forward thinking features that .Strandberg* offers (as cool, innovative, and useful as they are for more talented guitarists) as I am more of a hobbyist.

for the TL;DR: I have a few of my "dream" guitars coming down the pike, I would like the idea of a .Strandberg* but would feel guilty buying one.


----------



## GXPO (Mar 26, 2012)

7 String RAN crusher:

Natural finish - ash with mahogany neck
25.5" scale
Flat D - 18mm (1st) - 20mm (12th)
Ebony board with custom white inlays
BKP aftermath bridge Cold Sweat neck - Coil taps
etc

Bit plain but... yum.


----------



## slowro (Mar 26, 2012)

Some PRS a hollowbody sig w/trem and piezo and the same but 7 string, a modern eagle 1 with braz neck, celtic knot inlays in whitewash satin finish for drop C and for something totally different an ONI 8 string

One can dream!


----------



## MFB (Mar 26, 2012)

I've always had a thing for ESPs, and now with my LTD coming in the mail I feel like it's solidifying my love for them. Hell I'd probably just have my custom end up as like a quilted maple Horizon NT-7 and passive pickups. Nothing even too fancy, just a slight mod.


----------



## jon66 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ernie Ball Music Man JP8.

Blackburst edges on honey colored flamed maple top
8 string JP trem bridge with piezo
Dimarzio d-activator8 bridge & paf8 neck pickups
alder wings & mahogany toneblock
rosewood neck
ebony fretboard with no markers
stainless steel jumbo frets (20" radius)
27" scale
Gold hardware

Too bad that'll never happen. /sigh


----------



## ElRay (Mar 26, 2012)

141 posts and no mention of Tim Diebert (Timtone) or Todd Keehn (TK Instruments)?


Here's what's left of Tim's site: Timtone Custom Guitars Gallery Index 

He got out of the custom guitar market and focuses on high-end furniture and custom boat interiors.



Todd Keehn, aka TK Instruments: Home

There's a couple of folks on the board that have one or more of Todd's beauties.


But, answer the OP, one of a 7-String Timetone TS-4 in a Merlot stain would be my answer. With a TK back-up of course. 


Ray


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 26, 2012)

ElRay said:


> 141 post and no mention of Tim Diebert (Timtone) or Todd Keehn (TK Instruments)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Already own my dream guitar, otherwise I absolutely would have mentioned TK


----------



## kmanick (Mar 26, 2012)

Jackson
if I could get a 7 string version of my Trans black SL2H-Mah soloist I don't know if I'd ever play anything else.
if I could get two then I'd also grab a KXK 7.


----------



## simulclass83 (Mar 26, 2012)

Djent haters aside, a blackmachine. 
They are some of the most majestic creatures I have ever seen...


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Mar 26, 2012)

LACS, Blackmachine, Vik, Daemoness, Oni, Strandberg... Yup, a typical SS.orger :haha:
Too bad it's not gonna happen for a while...


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 26, 2012)

Definitely something along this route.


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Mar 26, 2012)

That second one's not a Blackmachine is it? Who made it?


----------



## unclejemima218 (Mar 26, 2012)

a Vik duality 7 or a Mayones Regius 7! but yeah that'll never happen


----------



## theleem (Mar 26, 2012)

Gotta go Strandberg. Got to see Tosin's up close a while back, I've wanted one ever since


----------



## Masadar (Mar 26, 2012)

a Sherman.


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 26, 2012)

A Steinberger 7 string Scepter with a transtrem.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 26, 2012)

I made this mockup of an Ibanez a few years ago. While a few details have changed, this is still cosmetically what my dream guitar would look like:






If we're talking a practical custom designed exactly to my specs, I would get either a Daemoness or a ViK. If I got a Daemoness, it would be in the style of the mockup pictured above, albeit with some extra details (probably no fret dots, a sweet 12th fret inlay and an OFR w/ piezo).

For pure unicorn "look what I've got that you don't," factor, I would want either an Ibanez LACS or a Blackmachine.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 27, 2012)

*nevermind. I quoted and responded, and after looking at their posts, I don't want to respond to them.*


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Mar 27, 2012)

I've been e-mailing Dave from Equilibrium Guitars back & forth, & trying to design an 8. He offered a prototype Masai Ebony 8, which looks amazing! The idea of Gabon Ebony came up. Due to Cameroon shutting it's doors to wood trade, availability is scarce & price of Masai & Gabon ebony is high. 

But working on a 29.5 extra long scale, 8-string, fanned fret, DiMarzio 8's. Ebony body & neck. Overcoat, White body & headstock, ebony neck oiled. Working things out, for maybe later this year.

This would be a dream custom!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 27, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> Definitely something along this route.



Yeah, I would get myself in so much freaking trouble to own one of these. I really want to know the direction Doug is going to take Blackmachine in the future. I'd of course buy a killer 'production' model if that ever comes to fruition, but I'd have to keep a piggy bank aside for one of his entirely handmade instruments, new or used. Probably the only make I would spend an absurd amount of coin on.


----------



## Jake (Mar 27, 2012)

If i had to actually spec out a custom ibanez though itd probably be as close to my rga prestiges as possible.

rga 
mahogany 
probably white unless i got some crazy top wood
6 strings
dimarzios yeah it wouldnt be too fancy but it would be amazing haha


----------



## tommychains (Mar 27, 2012)

i'd have to go with a custom shop ibanez 8 string fireman. I'm actually in the process of building it with...get this




Double horns!!!!


----------



## Asrial (Mar 27, 2012)

^You have to post a build thread in the luthiers section.
You just have to.


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 27, 2012)

and also, id LOVE an 8 string Huf----


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Mar 27, 2012)

A PRS Private Stock Custom 7. 
Why? 

1.) Craftsmanship 
2.) Exclusivity
3.) Rarity
4.) Resell Value

That being said, I don't think I will ever be able to justify the MSRP of those axes...


----------



## hairychris (Mar 28, 2012)

@Artifacts in Motion

Um, you lose $$$ on private stocks when reselling them, simple as. It'll still be a high value instrument, but you'll be a few grand down.

My Blackmachines are worth more used then I originally paid for them which makes me  (not that they're for sale, I just find the hype funny)



InfinityAndThree said:


> That second one's not a Blackmachine is it? Who made it?



It is, although Doug must have changed his mind over never using EMGs again as it's the newer body shape.


----------



## slowro (Mar 28, 2012)

hairychris said:


> @Artifacts in Motion
> 
> Um, you lose $$$ on private stocks when reselling them, simple as. It'll still be a high value instrument, but you'll be a few grand down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tordah (Mar 28, 2012)

Definitely a Parker, something along these lines:







I apologise greatly for my terrible photoshop skills.

Things of note would include:

Rewound humbucker to BKP Nailbomb specs.
Single coil in neck.
Reverse headstock.
Gearless tuners.
Slightly longer scale length - 26.5"
Koa body and basswood neck.
Satin neck - I really doubt that'll be possible
Graphtech Ghost piezo.
And that new spangly Autotune stuff found in that Parker and Peavey guitar for quick onstage retuning - from standard, to baritone, to open C etc.

I know I've gone a bit crazy, but I waaant it!


----------



## guitareben (Mar 28, 2012)

And Guthrie's playing skills. 

If I had something like that, then a Strandberg or Blackmachine would be mint


----------



## Dooky (Mar 28, 2012)

Jackson or ESP.
- 7 string
- Mahogany body
- Maple neck and fretboard
- Thru-Neck
- floyd bridge
- EMG 81-7 & 60-7
- Standard (None-reverse) headstock!
- Red finish with matching headstock


----------



## clintsal (Mar 29, 2012)

Vik Duality 8: 
26.25-27.5 fan, 9th parallel, Flame Maple fretboard, 24 SS Jumbos, Walnut/Bubinga Neck, Swamp Ash body, Figured Wenge Top, Hipshot style saddles, BKP Aftermath bridge, Qtuner MedZ neck, 550k volume, miniswitch for single/humbucker, EBEADGBE

.strandberg EGS 7: 
25.25-26" fan, 5th parallel, Rosewood fretboard, 22 SS Jumbos, Rosewood/Mahogany neck, chambered/hollow Black Limba body, Flamed Maple top, BKP Emeralds, 1M volume, 2 minis for single/humbucker, ADADGBE

Ibanez LACS S7421: 25.5", Rosewood fretboard, Maple/Bubinga neck, 24 SS Jumbos, Mahogany body, Hipshot bridge, BKP Painkiller bridge, BKP Cold Sweat neck, 550k volume, 2 minis for single/humbucker, CGCFADG


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 29, 2012)

Xaios said:


> I made this mockup of an Ibanez a few years ago. While a few details have changed, this is still cosmetically what my dream guitar would look like:


How did you make that?!

Could you make me one please?


----------



## trickae (Mar 29, 2012)

Currently gassing on this mayones master builders collection: Regius Exotic with Cocobolo top, w/ 11ply neck. If I could get this with a 27" scale, 7 string with BKP's i'd be set for life








In the meantime - waiting on my Charles Cilia Custom, its as if an RGD and Suhr modern had a baby together with a quilt maple top and alder body, walnut and wenge neck with a macasser ebony fretboard. I speced my jcustoms neck heel and S7420's neck profile for the guitar. 

Since it was taking me too long to finalize the design I bough two guitars during the interim, an Iby S5EX1 and S1625FB


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 29, 2012)

Also a nice G-Life custom would be nice....


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 29, 2012)

Ibanez LACS:

7-string
Mahogany RGD body
5pc. Maple-Wenge set-neck (sculpted heel like a neck-thru)
27" scale
24 frets
Jumbo SS frets
Ebony board
Offset dot abolone inlays
Bareknuckles (not sure what set though)
5-wat blade switch
1 volume - 500K
Original Edge 7 trem (yes, I know they only made them for a year but hey, we're dreaming, right?)
Gotoh tuners. Schaller style
VERY DEEP flamed maple top w/ matching headstock
Teal/green trans-finish
Gold hardware

Imagine this but with an RGD body, ibanez headstock, 7 string, 24 frets, etc.






If that showed up as the whole page, it wasn't supposed to. Photobucket likes to fuck me.


----------



## Rayaus (Mar 29, 2012)

For me it would have to be a Daemoness. Their quilt tops and inlays are just incredible.


----------



## THEE HAMMER (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd have a Guitar Logistics 7 with the same wood combo and looks as the Red Witch.










Since I already own The Red Witch


----------



## Joelan (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd say PRS but I would just spec out a P22 anyways... Aside from that I'd love a custom Fender Tele.


----------



## iloki (Mar 30, 2012)

trickae said:


> ...i'd be set for life




Don't lie..  theres always something else you'll want


----------



## lvsexgtr (Apr 2, 2012)

Ibanez lacs for sure!! Reversed head stock emg 707. Iced tea burst like my 2010 Gibson les Paul. Maple fret board. No inlays. 1 vol knob no tone knob. Fret board and body binding. All chrome hardware. Floyd rose!!! 5 piece wizard neck zebra stripes on the back.


----------



## trickae (Apr 2, 2012)

iloki said:


> Don't lie..  theres always something else you'll want


thanks to this forum and the gorgeous guitar thread - thats the case


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Apr 2, 2012)

hairychris said:


> @Artifacts in Motion
> 
> Um, you lose $$$ on private stocks when reselling them, simple as. It'll still be a high value instrument, but you'll be a few grand down.
> 
> My Blackmachines are worth more used then I originally paid for them which makes me  (not that they're for sale, I just find the hype funny)



With age, I doubt a Seven String Private Stock would drop in value, but I haven't really looked at market prices and statistics. 

And damn you for owning one of those. I don't even like to dream about BM axes because of the sever GAS I get.


----------



## Scrubface05 (Apr 3, 2012)

Either a Daemoness or a nice Blackmachine definitely. Or, this....
Some day I'll own it.
http://www.jacksonguitars.com/community/guitarbuilder/index.php?cid=1763688&gid=54474


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 3, 2012)

Artifacts in Motion said:


> With age, I doubt a Seven String Private Stock would drop in value, but I haven't really looked at market prices and statistics.



Unfortunately, the more a guitar is new, the less you'll be getting out of it on the used market. 

Why would it's value stay the same, or close to it, if one could still be ordered new?

Custom guitars are like cars, the second it leaves the lot it's value plummets like no other.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 3, 2012)

Caparison Angelus! Built entirely to my specs. Which wouldn't be crazy far off of stock!


----------



## a curry (Apr 3, 2012)

ibanez s series 7 string neck through! with a flame top, with 27 inch scale


----------



## JamesM (Apr 3, 2012)

Currently waiting on mine.


----------



## Tesla_1989 (Apr 3, 2012)

Probably a Conklin with one of those insane melted tops.


----------



## Churchie777 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mine has been made and is called M8M


----------



## Ninjahat (Apr 3, 2012)

Jackson custom shop, natural top 7 with muliscale fretboard, jumbo frets and a flat radius fingerboard....yeah, I've been thinking alot.


----------



## a curry (Apr 4, 2012)

The Armada said:


> Currently waiting on mine.



What an s series?


----------



## Xaios (Apr 4, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> How did you make that?!
> 
> Could you make me one please?



Photoshop. Alas, can't use it anymore mockups as my version is quite old and doesn't like Windows 7, which I got with my new computer a couple months ago.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone who could make a fanned (29-26" perhaps?) 8-string with 5-piece through mahogany, wenge and walnut neck, mahogany body, blue stained burl maple top and a ziricote fretboard with 28 SS frets.

Oh wait, someone on this board will be making that for me. Derp.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 4, 2012)

I really have no idea. Even if I could get anything for free I'm not sure what I'd get. That's why I have not ordered a custom yet. Something along the lines of a semi-hollow JP12-7 with an unfinished rosewood neck is what I'd say right now, but ask me again in an hour and it might be a Jackson RR of sorts.


----------



## mcrdsd911 (Jul 21, 2012)

hey hammer! I want to ask you a question about the red witch,because as you, I freaking love the red witch and im thinking of putting in a order. could you shed some light on the cost im looking at for this beauty ? It would be greatly appreciated. thank you !




THEE HAMMER said:


> I'd have a Guitar Logistics 7 with the same wood combo and looks as the Red Witch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 21, 2012)

At the moment, i'd want a Daemoness or Strandberg. I'd probably get a Strandberg first, because they are such practical workhorses, with their small sizes and lightweight designs and all.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Jul 21, 2012)

Listening a lot to SikTh i would say a PRS or a Blackmachine.


----------



## EOT (Jul 21, 2012)

Other than what I already own, or have on order, I'd really like an Oni. Or maybe with some extreme luck, a Blackmachine. 

I'd also love to have a PRS 7 string. 

If the exchange rate comes down a little I wouldn't mind another Daemoness.

More than likely though, I'll just get another KxK.


----------



## Tesla_1989 (Jul 21, 2012)

A 7-string inspired by this:

Custom Shop Vine-of-Life Sidewinder 6 string bass


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jul 21, 2012)

Without reading anything else on this thread... In order of GAS. lol

Daemoness - Cimmerian 7 with that crazy green stain!
Acacia - Architect 7 and 8  Spalted maple craziness.
Strictly 7 - Cobra 7 and 8


----------



## Johnmar (Jul 31, 2012)

Blackmachine b7 baritone
Siggery heresy baritone(which i will order in november)
Daemoness Cimmerian 7 baritone
Jackson soloist 8 string baritone with ebony top
Also an Axe II w/ iMac 27'' and a pair of good monitors


----------



## fps (Jul 31, 2012)

Difficult to say, as I haven't played on them, but I imagine it would be a Daemoness Atlantean with a string-thru neck-thru design, or a Mayones.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd probably choose the 27" Ran Invader. I've adapted so well to a V shaped guitar that it seems awkward playing anything else.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd be happy lettin' Dave Johns build all my guitars from here on out if he'd be nice enough to do so...


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 31, 2012)

Ibanez Ibanez Ibanez

probably just be a Jem with my choice of color scheme!
Which would probably just be the classic 1987 Jem color scheme

Or maybe something with a green color similar to the Jem70v's seafoam blue


----------



## avenger (Jul 31, 2012)

Ritter, 250K custom, sell it buy a house.

XD


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jul 31, 2012)

Blackmachine, Invictus Guitars UK, Daemoness and Agile.


----------



## Heroin (Jul 31, 2012)

Ibanez or ESP would be pretty badass.


----------



## The 1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Currently, a Strandberg custom. I'd also love a Blackmachine, but seeing as they're no longer being made, Strandberg is the (somewhat) more viable option.


----------



## oneblackened (Jul 31, 2012)

Currently, Acacia. But, Mayones and Daemoness are nice too. Cost a bit more though, especially considering Acacias max out around 2400.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd love to spec out an Ibanez J-Custom 7


----------



## BabUShka (Jul 31, 2012)

I think i'd hit a Mayones or Blackmachine. 
But s custom Caparison or Schecter would be nice too.


----------



## thraxil (Jul 31, 2012)

Oni, if Dan would go back to building with carbon-fibre.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 31, 2012)

BabUShka said:


> I think i'd hit a Mayones or Blackmachine.
> But s custom Caparison or Schecter would be nice too.



Oooh Caparison. 

Jackson would be amazing. I really like their style.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 31, 2012)

Devries, love his finishes.


----------



## oneblackened (Jul 31, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Devries, love his finishes.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 31, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Devries, love his finishes.



Oh dear 

I'd probably go with an Artinger. Chris Letchford's Artinger 7 is just...


----------



## trickae (Aug 1, 2012)

If it was 1 of the big 10 builders, 

Ibanez Japan: Team J craft or Sugi (http://www.sugiguitars.com/english/aboutus.html)

BODY: AAAA Flame maple top & Honduras Mahogany back with natural binding
NECK: 5 Piece Maple Wenge neck / Bubinga/ Through neck
NECK TYPE: Wizard 1 (pre 99)
FINGERBOARD: Ebony w / Flame maple binding
FINISH: Transparent Blue (TB)
FRETS: 24
INLAY: Tree of Life - Jcustom 8527 abalone style
BRIDGE: Lo-Pro Edge tremolo system
NECK PU: Dimarzio Air Norton DP193
MID PU: Dimarzio Blue Velvet DP170
BRIDGE PU: Dimarzio Tone Zone DP155
CONTROL: 1 volume, 1 tone, special 5-way switch
HARDWARE FINISH: Cosmo White
OUTPUT JACK SIDE: Angled output jack





The top would look like: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...9-ibanez-j-custom-rg2-tb-neck-thru-model.html


In terms of having a Luthier build me a custom?
I almost have it.

I have a full custom currently being built with my favorite Ibanez guitars specs (Jcustoms, RGD, RGA, Universe 99,00,01 models, jem Flo alder, S7420), PRS, mayones and custom wood choices not commonly found elsewhere. 

Spent 1.5 yrs designing it and hopefully it comes out alright.


----------



## mcd (Aug 1, 2012)

ESP, I would have my own custom eclipse cause nothing beats classy, and my own NT7 design. And then i would die because that would be the cost of both my kidneys I'm sure


----------



## peagull (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd love a Daemoness, they have really grown on me. And the finish and inlay work is outstanding. It would have to be some kind of singlecut as I'm an LP man at heart.

I would also love a Fanned 7 PRS singlecut, with a slanted TOM bridge (not that they even do these, lol) I'd probably demand neck thru as well. Then cry myself to sleep at how much it would cost me


----------



## keithhagel (Aug 1, 2012)

For a workhorse guitar, definitely ESP. For a mindblowingly pretty guitar that I'd be afraid to get one scratch on it? Daemoness


----------



## Syriel (Aug 2, 2012)

Strandberg as of current. Headless GAS is not going away at all.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Aug 2, 2012)

B.C. Rich


----------



## Eimanatox (Aug 2, 2012)

All of them. I would have a custom made, by all of them. Infinite guitars.


----------



## skisgaar (Aug 5, 2012)

Ibanez. My dream guitar is pretty much this:

RGD shape
Swamp ash body, flamed maple top, all wood stained white.
Flamed maple neck, flamed maple fretboard, with a carbon fibre support rod, instead of a truss rod.
Reversed headstock.
Oversized locking tuners.
24 frets and zero fret, graphite nut, no locking nuts, bullet fret scallops on frets 17-24.
27 inch scale length.
Triangle inlays on edge of fretboard, longer on 12th and 24th.
Edge zero bridge with piezo saddles.
1 vol, 1 piezo coil tap and EQ (up is Piezo only, middle is Piezo and magnetic, and down is magnetic only. turn the knob for EQ on middle setting)
3 way angled selector in the normal RGD position.
Recessed strap lock plugs. One on the back of the top horn and one in the normal position.
Bareknuckle pickups, unsure of which cause they all seem to be amazing.

yeah, rinse and repeat in a few different colours and wood combo's and i'm sorted.


----------



## Papaoneil (Aug 5, 2012)

Daemoness for the win for this guy, the inlay work is amazing, probably the only custom guitar that I would have with any inlays


----------



## Pav (Aug 6, 2012)

I would forever insert myself at the top of Jackson's CS queue.


----------



## TankJon666 (Aug 6, 2012)

ESP viper 7 with a single EMG707-X in tangerine finish with black hardware and no inlays thankyou please


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh boy, time to make myself cream my own pants 

Jackson SLS styled 7 string (For those that don't know, Jackson's nice little response to the Ibanez Sabre series. Some of the most comfortable guitars I've played, love them )
H/S (Single coil slanted in neck towards bass side, Humbucker direct mounted) Seymour Duncan Distortion 7, Seymour Duncan SSL5 7
Mahogany body
Neck-thru 5 piece Maple/Mahogany neck (2 mahogany stripes)
Ebony Fretboard with no markers
4+3 SLS headstock
27" scale
24 frets, with the neck pickup cutting into the bass-side of the 24th fret like this: clicky
Original Floyd Rose in black (can these even fit in SLS bodies now that I think about it? Maybe with a trimmed down sustain block? )
All black hardware
1 vol directly below trem arm, 5 way superswitch straight below and between both pickups (1: bridge, 2: coil tapped bridge or parallel maybe?, 3: bridge+neck, 4: tapped bridge+neck, 5: neck)
All black binding, entire guitar w/ white fret marker side dots
Flamed maple veneer top, dark purple/almost black finish, almost exactly like broderick's signature here: 






A man can dream 
Someone keep this and remind me when I'm not poor to see this through


----------



## Murmel (Aug 12, 2012)

Gibson or Fender. 

Because everyone would shit themselves at the sight of one.


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 12, 2012)

Conklin, purely because I'll probably never get to try one otherwise.

I'd also love a masterbuilt Fender, a soft blue...reliced to perfection.


----------



## KAMI (Sep 3, 2012)

Ibanez and/or Steinberger


----------



## glp1996 (Sep 4, 2012)

ESP!!!


----------



## zzz5150 (Sep 4, 2012)

jackson
some specs
maple neck though with mahogany wings and a walnut top
original floyd rose 7
and im not sure with pickups yet prob. lace or dimarzio

i suck i spelling right now


----------



## Wrecklyss (Sep 4, 2012)

I tried to get Tom Anderson to build me a custom 7, but they weren't interested in building what i wanted, so I'll be ordering an Acacia in a couple of months.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Sep 4, 2012)

If i could have a custom, it would be this. I've been having some serious GAS for one of these for the past year

made a mockup in Photoshop in about 15 minutes 

* 24.75" Scale
* 22 frets 
*switch the bridge out for the Dimebucker/neck would be emg60


if i was to get a seven string, well...that's a no brainier for me. Mayones. Same paint-job as the ESP but with grey and red


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Sep 6, 2012)

I just found my new favorite custom guitar. This is an 8 but, of course, it can be fashioned as a 7. A sort of single-cut 8-string, from Equilibrium Guitars called, The Mothership.
http://www.eqguitars.com/files/cache/bf0bc75697cec25fa5a47fff2e748d45.jpg

One day...


----------



## shadscbr (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, if we are dreaming with magical SS.org money:

I would get Kevin Ryan to build me a 7 string Nightengale with fluted bevel, then I would get Kathy Wingert and Ken Parker 7 string Archtops, then some Artinger, Myka, and Thorn 7 string hollowbodies, with an Oni and Daemoness topper....then, next month... 

Shad


----------



## Syriel (Sep 7, 2012)

Suddenly I have an urge to have an Ibanez LACS.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Sep 7, 2012)

Gibson or Jackson


----------



## kunalbatra (Sep 7, 2012)

This one


----------



## bazguitarman (Sep 8, 2012)

I like Brent Gutierrez's work. The Juggernaut I used to own was a beautiful piece of work. 

Other than that I don't know. I have to be honest. I find myself caring less and less for expensive custom guitars. They don't make me play any better so there isn't a big return for the added expense for me. Maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## Polythoral (Sep 8, 2012)

As much as I'd like to have a Fender of Jackson custom, if this was a situation of moreorless endless budget, I'd probably end up going to some super high end custom builder to get wood inlaid in wood all over the place to make a wonderful scene.


----------



## sear (Sep 8, 2012)

Assuming we aren't talking about some sort of extremely obscure and high-end luthier, it'd probably be something along the lines of Suhr or PRS, if only because I think that they make the best custom guitars of all the larger manufacturers. ESP is a very close competitor but it would depend on what I'm looking for, and I generally love their looks, features, etc.


----------



## The Only Factor (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmmm... My first that comes to mind would probably be a ESP Custom Shop Viper 7, Smae as the LTD Viper 1000 Blk, but with a 4x3 headstock, 25 1/2" scale and the split parallelogram inlays like the old Viper that Bruce Kulick has/had. Pickups would probably be the Phase 1 Blackouts or the EMTY Blackouts, with an EMG concentric pot as a stacked dual volume and 3-way toggle.

Then since a few have mentioned a Gibson, I'd probably have to go with a Custom Shop Explorer 7 - nearly identical to the production model but with a 25 1\2" scale and with the EMG 707TW & 707TW-R pickups, black hardware and rear routed (no pickguard).

And a Fender Masterbuild Tele 7 would be dope as fuck! I'd basically go for a 7-string version of the Jim Root Tele, black with the white pickguard and rosewood board. Or perhaps a 7-string version of the Flathead Tele would be even more ideal. 

If going for something totally outrageous, I'd probably do an ESP Custom Shop Viper Double Neck, spec'd the same way as the above Viper 7, but with the bottom neck a 7-string and the top neck a 14-string. Phase 1 EMTY Blackouts in the bottom neck, and regular Phase 1 Blackouts in the top neck. Normal control pattern as the Gibson or Epiphone double neck, but all 4 controls would be independent volumes for each pickup for each neck - bottom 2 would be 7-string pickup volumes and the top 2 would be the 14-string pickup volumes.


----------



## Valnob (Sep 9, 2012)

EBMM JP7 BRF Custom with gold hardware, flamed maple top in see thru green/gray and a rosewood neck


----------



## vinniemallet (Sep 9, 2012)

Strandberg! I think even my mum would like that guitar (ye she hate guitars) it's so classy and unique


----------



## 27InchScale (Sep 10, 2012)

Ibanez for life. Ive played ibanez for 15 years, just love my ibbys!


----------



## mudmonster (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd like to have an Ibanez Universe that has a fixed bridge.


----------



## Roth (May 3, 2013)

I would get a Suhr Modern Koa with a Pau Ferro neck. Its currently getting built for me and then next year its another Suhr with a set neck 5A Flame maple with a cocobolo fretboard on a mahogany body with a heavily quilted top in either Bengal Burst or Charcoal Burst.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (May 3, 2013)

Man, ten pages and no love for Skervesen? I'm surprised! But I may be a tad biased as mine is currently in the works 

Aside from that, the list probably goes Ibanez LACS S-series, Vik Duality 7, Daemoness Cimmerian 6, Mayones Regius 6, Strandberg 8.... And, why not, a custom 5 string Warwick Corvette $$.


----------



## fps (May 3, 2013)

VIK, or Daemoness, just going by looks. But hey that's what we're all going by right?


----------



## MBMoreno (May 4, 2013)

None. I settled on my luthier 

But...

A .strandberg*
A real one would be very nice


----------



## trickae (May 4, 2013)

strandberg!!

I hope we have semi custom options like top & back wood choices


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 4, 2013)

Skervesen, Fender, And my own sig agile. Yep thats right a 100% custom agile. Love my semi customs to death though.


----------



## mike90t09 (May 4, 2013)

Mayones, Ibanez, AND ESP lol


----------



## BusinessMan (May 4, 2013)

Esp or daemoness I took a look at the website a damn those guitars are amazing!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 4, 2013)

It would have to be an Ibanez for me, absolutely no question about it.


----------



## tmfrank (May 4, 2013)

Blackmachine or Strandberg. Great owners/luthiers, quality like I've never seen before, etc.


----------



## The Finger (May 4, 2013)

Myra, Benedetto, Strandberg.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 4, 2013)

A 5-string 32" scale Kubicki Ex Factor.

Only one exists, and only one will probably ever exist, especially now that Phil has passed away.


----------



## Chuck (May 4, 2013)

Ibanez, ESP or Mayones


----------



## Chuck (May 4, 2013)

mike90t09 said:


> Mayones, Ibanez, AND ESP lol



haha same ones for me


----------



## celticelk (May 4, 2013)

WJJ
Mike Sankey
Rick Toone


----------



## AlexeyKo (May 4, 2013)

RAN, Lepskiy, Mayones, Strandberg.


----------



## lawizeg (May 4, 2013)

Vik, Daemoness, Strandberg, Wirebird.


----------



## Crabface (May 4, 2013)

Mayones, StrandBerg*, Vik.
Honestly I've never really liked the looks of Daemoness guitars. I have huge respect for Dylan and his work is incredible, but its just not for me.


----------



## icos211 (May 4, 2013)

Skervesen. Mayones as a second choice. Ran as a third, and maybe a Blackat with custom options.

Poland is the capital of my GAS world right now...


----------



## Jackson12s (May 4, 2013)

Daemoness, RAN, ESP, Jackson


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 4, 2013)

ESP, Schecter, or KxK.


----------



## redstone (May 4, 2013)

Parker for their technology
Gretsch for the lulz


----------



## Ketzer (May 4, 2013)

Jackson.


----------



## RIVIERA (May 4, 2013)

Acacia!


----------



## Don Vito (May 4, 2013)

I want one of these so bad!










The company is called Evaline Guitars.


----------



## Syriel (May 4, 2013)

.strandberg*


----------



## Handbanana (May 4, 2013)

Jackson or Black Machine


----------



## lawizeg (May 4, 2013)

Crabface said:


> Mayones, StrandBerg*, Vik.
> Honestly I've never really liked the looks of Daemoness guitars. I have huge respect for Dylan and his work is incredible, but its just not for me.



Dang, I forgot Mayones. Dylan is my favorite luthier, Vik is a close second. I usually don't like the inlay work, but that's because I don't like extravagant things, I'm more of a minimalist. 
I get what you mean, thats how i feel about Carvin and Parker. But IMO, his guitars are perfect.


----------



## benatat (May 4, 2013)

Probably vampiire or invictus.....


----------



## danresn (May 4, 2013)

Jackson
Warwick
Fender


----------



## Andromalia (May 4, 2013)

If I don't have to pay for it, PRS private stock here I come.


----------



## AhsanU (May 5, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Dean, because of that one guy with the 7 string gold striped Razorback V.



I approve of this message


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (May 5, 2013)

Mayones, Skervesen, RAN

Thankyou Poland


----------



## Churchie777 (May 5, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> If I don't have to pay for it, PRS private stock here I come.



Im with this dude but ill pay for it haha organising something fingers crossed for a happy bank account haha


----------



## Crabface (May 5, 2013)

TIMEwaveXERO said:


> Mayones, Skervesen, RAN
> 
> Thankyou Poland



+1000

No wonder Hitler invaded poland first. He wanted all the best guitars!

I'm getting a Mayones now and I'm desperate for a Skervesen Lizard next or maybe one of the new flat-top crushers.


----------



## ONE (May 5, 2013)

Skervesen, ViK or Mayones.


----------



## Skyblue (May 5, 2013)

Strandberg, Artinger... Probably a Suhr too.


----------



## Don Vito (May 5, 2013)

Another company I'd like a custom from is US Masters. Specifically, the Blackhawk model.
The Blackhawk from U.S. Masters Guitar Works | Made in the U.S.A.

MIA 24 fret explorer with proper body shape? Yes please.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 5, 2013)

Skyblue said:


> Probably a Suhr too.


----------



## Don Vito (May 5, 2013)

I don't think I'd want a custom Suhr seeing as their stock models are pretty damn extravagant themselves. But that's just me.


----------



## JPMike (May 5, 2013)

Marchione Semi or a PRS Private Stock or an Artinger or Linda Manzer.


----------



## mhickman2 (May 5, 2013)

Blackmachine, Gibson, PRS, and Strandberg


----------



## Mechanos71 (May 5, 2013)

At this point I would have to say a Strandberg. A custom built instrument designed to fit my body sounds like the bees knees to me. Plus I have the feeling that I could nerd out about resonances etc etc and Ola would be more than willing to try to accommodate me. 

The choice is also easy for me since I already am on the Daemoness queue and my BRJ is inc.


----------



## groverj3 (May 5, 2013)

Jackson.

Then an Ibanez.

Then Ed Roman........ KIDDING!


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 6, 2013)

Emperion

/discussion


----------



## ZachK (May 6, 2013)

I'd go for a custom Fender Tele&#8230; Or 10.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 6, 2013)

Either Mayones, because they're just quality all around or, if I'm being vain, Gibson so I could have a legit 7 string explorer and not a weird copyright avoiding knock off.


----------



## yingmin (May 6, 2013)

I would want Ken Parker and Ned Steinberger to collaborate on an instrument.


----------



## Tordah (May 6, 2013)

A custom Teuffel Tesla...maybe an 8 string like that one guy?

Or Strandberg because Strandberg.

OR custom Parker 7 string.


----------



## onetake-jam (May 6, 2013)

Ibanez
Strandberg*


----------



## Tesla (May 6, 2013)

PRS Private Stock 7 and a RAN 8!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 6, 2013)

ESP's have always given me the best feel and have a great look. I'd probably go with ESP.


----------



## thepylestory (May 6, 2013)

Hello kitty


----------



## Sepultorture (May 7, 2013)

Ibanez, and i'd pay for the whole fucking thing if i could


----------



## cicu (May 7, 2013)

GNG, because they are really handmade (I mean, HANDmade), awesome, with big personality and completely custom!!!
Otherwise, being a huge Ibby fan, a custom Universe!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 8, 2013)

Just remembered a couple...

Parker (they don't do custom guitars, I believe, but they do custom finishes), Blackwater, and a Mayones.


----------



## jephjacques (May 8, 2013)

I want an Anderson 8-string baritone. This will literally never happen, they don't even have a 24-fret 6-string


----------



## Fiction (May 8, 2013)

Probably Suhr or Fender, or a wirebird. I love me some teles, and the 2 suhr custom shops I've played have been astounding.

Or black-machine so I could smash it in front of you chaps.


----------



## Pat_tct (May 8, 2013)

dreams that won't come true in any near future:
Blackmaschine 6 String
Ibanez LACS 7 String
Jackson CS 6 String

Things that may work out within the next 2 years:
RAN Crusher flattop 6 String
Claas Guitars Custom 7 String headless guitar (in the style of strandberg... but with his own original design)


----------



## Louis Cypher (May 8, 2013)

I would love an ESP custom.... followed by an Ibanez LACS.....


----------



## forshagesan (May 8, 2013)

Michael Stevens


----------



## Nonservium (May 8, 2013)

Ive got a guitard-on for a Black Water. Been workin on the wife about it. Soon...


----------



## SjPedro (May 8, 2013)

I would have to say Ibanez! 

Ever since I laid hands on my first ever Ibby (which was a GRG170DX that still to this day plays and sounds great to me) I never wanted anything else. 
After my recent acquisition of a RG7620 I am in love with Ibanez and I'll never play another guitar brand again!  
So my custom SjPedro would have to be a Ibanez 6 or 7 :

- basswood body with a bit of chambering;
- maple neck;
- rosewood fretboard (just because I have been using it so much and it feels comfortable);
-Floyd Rose Lo-Pro Trem system with brass block;
- 24 frets 25" inch scale;
- some type of one color finish that looks kinda like EBMM Mystic Dream but not exactly like that!  
-DiMarzio Pickups;

..and I think that's it...before I start drooling over an hypothetical guitar that doesn't exist and gets me way too depressed!


----------



## MA77 (May 9, 2013)

A Siggery Hersey 7, which I'm getting pretty soon!


----------



## iloki (May 9, 2013)

I would say Skervesen, but I've already got one coming.
So, it's really between Daemoness, Vik, and then KxK behind those two.


----------



## AlexeyKo (May 9, 2013)

Skervesen, RAN, Mayones, Lepsky


----------



## Limpbizkitfan (May 10, 2013)

Ibanez will always be my fav.


----------



## BusinessMan (May 11, 2013)

Now I want a RAN custom!..


----------



## JP7 (May 11, 2013)

ummm Mayones


----------

